# Anyone gonna race at Mike's this saturday 1-16?



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Is Mike's going to hold races and who is gonna show?

Willy


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes we are..6pm


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I might come.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be there if it's not friggin freezing again.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

*60°F*

Thu
Jan 14









Showers

*63°*
50°

60%

*63°F*

Fri
Jan 15









Rain

*55°*
46°

70%

*55°F*

Sat
Jan 16









Showers

*50°*
41°

40%

*50°F*

Sun
Jan 17









Partly Cloudy

*60°*
39°

0%

*60°F*

*Hope it doesn't rain too bad*.

*Matt
*


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I'll be there if the River Race gets rained out.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

It's alright showers don't hurt us any..And they are working on the sides today.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> It's alright showers don't hurt us any..And they are working on the sides today.


Shaweet!!!!!!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in...:cheers:


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be there rain or not!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

If the river gets rained out or a bunch of people post up here I'll show up.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Man I hope nobody posts!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> Man I hope nobody posts!!


Same here..


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Really....how do you get rep power??


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Im gonna run!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hahaha! Jeremy I have more rep power that you!!!!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Should have a good turnout!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

You will never catch me in rep power.
Come on Mugen guys help me out.

BTW have you seen Paul S rep power.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like Smiley has us all beat though. : (


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

**** you can not take away rep points


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> Looks like Smiley has us all beat though. : (


Ya whats up with that? given the amount of posts. He must have had hundreds of people rep him for every comment. Smiley da man!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I gave ya some green :spineyes:


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey JB, I threw you a greenie!


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> BTW have you seen Paul S rep power.


More like have you seen nelson6500 rep power!!!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

All of you got me beat! darn it!:headknock


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Ha ha ha i am even beating you in Rep power Mark


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

twells you better check again.
My rep is stong.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Tol Thomas said:


> More like have you seen nelson6500 rep power!!!!


 Gave you some green 


Jeremy Cupps said:


> All of you got me beat! darn it!:headknock


 I got you started 


Smiley said:


> Doh!


 some green for your birthday 


Snowmonkey said:


> Ha ha ha i am even beating you in Rep power Mark


got you also while I was giving green away .

Matt


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

come on Matt cant I get some love 2


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

NEED............cough............MORE...........cough, cough............REP POWER!.............I........CANT..............TYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!coughcough:help:


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> come on Matt cant I get some love 2


Mark I gave you some last week for marshaling the 2 hairpin turns in place of my son Brandon " Thanks again". I have to spread some more before the system will let me give it to you again. :cheers:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to mmorrow again


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL Ran out of greenies for today. :biggrin::biggrin:

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Dam you can't give yourself points..lol
When i tried it said this post has not recieved any rep points...Your current rep power is 882029..


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

My goal in life is to have the highest rep power on 2 cool.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

OMG!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nelson 6500 has the coolest boat picture avatar ever!

Score?!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> Nelson 6500 has the coolest boat picture avatar ever!
> 
> Score?!


Thanks for the compliment, I can't get around the track in 30 to 28 seconds at mikes yet but I sure as heck can go 150 miles offshore and catch fish .


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Mitch and I will be there! I think Shawn (CB) will be there as well.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Whats the status on the building mods at Mikes as far as keeping the rain off the strait? Looks like were in for some good rain Friday :hairout:


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

They are working on it as we speak!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

jbranham50 said:


> Nelson 6500 has the coolest boat picture avatar ever!
> 
> Score?!


What about mine?:biggrin:


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

If my axle stubs come in by fri. Ill be out there.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

mofreaka said:


> If my axle stubs come in by fri. Ill be out there.


 LMMFAO. check out mofreaka avatar......my god son.....lay off the taco bell....


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh yea check out my rep power now.

Thanks guys. now my dreams are coming true.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark, you're letting this rep power thing get to your head. I guess it's alright though, something has to occupy that huge amount of empty space.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Oh yea check out my rep power now.
> 
> Thanks guys. now my dreams are coming true.


Shoot, I thought nelson6500 had a lot of rep points, that was till I saw how many rep points Hotrod has. he is in the 4 millions, DAYUUUUUUUUUUUUM


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

At my pace I should catch them early next week. lol


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

at least my rep points are honest...lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol
After this week who will know how I got them.
What matters is that I have more than you. JK


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

BTW Twells and JB what do you have to say now?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

That you're trying to overcompensate for something.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> Oh yea check out my rep power now.
> 
> Thanks guys. now my dreams are coming true.


 I'm calling a party foul..


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Phil I gave you a hook up for a funny one


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

lol! Mofreaka is keeping is clean with the Rep Points but not on the beach.

Hotrod, your boat is ______ (how many rep points is it worth) too!

Nick, you have the most post with the fewest rep points.....??


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

just means nick talks a bunch of jibberish......


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Did someone say party on Matt's boat?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

You all are great except Mark . I need points


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> BTW Twells and JB what do you have to say now?


Not much, I'll do my talking on the track! And a little below.

Mark's car -> :headknock and will need alot of :help: and :shamrock:

My car -> :work: while hard to catch :mpd: and after the race I will be:birthday2 (Yea that's me in the middle with the ballon)


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

PWell's car ->  but while Mark's car is:an4:flopping like a fish out of water it will help Thomas look :dance:'er and will give him a top 5 finish so he can join my :birthday2 while Mark is packing up and sad2sm. (Thomas youre the purple one).

Roger Ayers car -> :rotfl: I say no more.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ron EHOTO's car -> :cheers:, :headknock, :brew2:, :headknock and eventualy :birthday2(Ron is the one in the back left changing colors cause he may get sick).


Ok I have to get some work done now......lol


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Dam you got everyone on that one good Job


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Can't see the pics from here at work. I can't' believe someone actually has proof of me showing up at the racetrack. lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well give me some freaking REP POINTS then!!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

u will never catch me. hahaha


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

even if i did give you few rep points
The Mugen force is strong in 2 cool.. : )


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

you just passed Pwells with my help.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That was as easy as passing him on the track.....boooooooyaaa!!!!

REP POINTS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

No more points for you JOTO


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

friggin hilarious.....i cant spread anymore rep points, im spent out.....
JB, you have the whole wrecking crew in that party...


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

this is the most lil emocons i have ever seen used....


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

BIFF we call foul and need Mark docked rep points, ALL OF THEM. LOL


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Don't worry mark, I hooked you up with some for representing mugen. LOL


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Dont worry wells. I gave you yours first. 

yall are still only half as reputable as me. lol

Mugen guys keep those reps coming. Thanks
also if any of yall need help this weekend let me know. : )


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

He will teach you everything he knows, up to and including how to flame out. LOL


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Nick M. are you racing this weekend? 

I know of five fast elec buggys coming over from LA. this weekend. Bobby C, and Martin H, are the two to watch. Just ask EJoto.

For the Nitro guys Derek G, Colby, Cody F, Walid, Robbie D, etc.


Racing starts at 6pm with 5 min Quals. We will decide on 2 or 3 quals based on number of heats. Amain buggy 20 mins, Amain truggy 15 min, Amain elec 15min,


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Dont be scared Earl


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I may call on some AMIGOS for this race. I will have 3 kidos with me saturday with 6 entries. I will be busy!

I\they may need a helping hand.

Willy


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Will, you know I'm there for you!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

me to for some rep points. jk


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks amigos!

Mark....thats an easy swap.

Hopefully im not busy fixing cars. I know my chargers will be busy.

2 e truggy
3 e buggy
1 slash


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> Nick M. are you racing this weekend?


Yes, I'll be there.

Anyone running 1/10 4wd?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Wheres Earl? Still working on that nitro?


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Whats the track condition after the rain?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Earl said he's probably not going to make it.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I will be racing 1/10 4WD. Mitch has got the Mugen Buggy and Truggy. Mark or Paul...If you don't mind, could you take the Mugen Truggy for a spin to make sure I didn't screw up the setup? It didn't feel right last weekend when I tested it. I'll warn you ahead of time...It's electric! Thanks


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Track is fine we put a tarp over the track to keep from getting wet! And their are moving along with the siding so we never have to worry about it again!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Track is fine we put a tarp over the track to keep from getting wet! And their are moving along with the siding so we never have to worry about it again!


Very cool!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

90% chance of rain tomorrow. Will we still be ok with the new siding?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> 90% chance of rain tomorrow. Will we still be ok with the new siding?


you suck anyway


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

*Slam!*


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Track is fine! changing the layout a little bit everything looks good!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Track is fine! changing the layout a little bit everything looks good!


So whats changing?


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

Suck is such a harsh comment, I can recall a time long ago that some of us weren't much better, o thats right, it was just 3 weeks ago. 77356 is such a great zip code.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

See below.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

JammInChris said:


> So whats changing?


We took out the woops it is much better now..Thanks mark and i can't remember the other guys name that helped but you know who you are..
Chris I'm handing them out tomorrow..


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Whats the cost for club races and is it the same format like Harc, 3 (5 min) qualifiers then the mains.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> Whats the cost for club races and is it the same format like Harc, 3 (5 min) qualifiers then the mains.


It's 20 for your first and 10 for the 2nd..And yes 3 5min qualifiers for gas elec runs 6min. Remember racing starts at 6pm sharp.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> We took out the woops it is much better now..Thanks mark and i can't remember the other guys name that helped but you know who you are..
> Chris I'm handing them out tomorrow..


Is this directed at me? If so...what are you handing out?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Heard from POKEY MORROW....the track is in good shape.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Heard you guys had 100 entries!!! Awesome!!


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Dang, there were alot of people racing last night! Left at 1:30am after my race 9. Still 4 more classes after that!

Good fun, as always!

Chris


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

It was SOOOOO awesome. Thanks to all you LA boys for coming over. We love racing with you guys.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

JammInChris said:


> Dang, there were alot of people racing last night! Left at 1:30am after my race 9. Still 4 more classes after that!
> 
> Good fun, as always!
> 
> Chris


WOW, I left at 12:30 after round 6 and I bumped to Amain, debated on waiting but left.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I left at 2:15 after my race and they still had to run the expert a-main.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

ya left about 2:45am after the last race got home about 3:45. phew that was late. Glad HARC races will be starting at 3pm not 6pm.


----------



## alleman designs (Sep 30, 2009)

I made it home at 6:30am


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

nice. lol I got home at 4:45


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that came out and raced! it was great to have a big turn out and fun to to watch for everyone! thank you Mark for rounding up everyone and changing the track! congrats to all the winners and a big shout out to all the out of town folks for making the trip! Hope everyone made it home safe and i hope to do it again soon! 

Jeremy Cupps Store manager


Gotta give Mark rep points!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Great turn out great racing thanks to all of the out of town guys that came over . 
Thanks to Phil and Jeremy for running the races as fast as they could.
Did it get cold as hell last night or what?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

What an awsome race last night guys....thanks to all the out of towners that came out to race......


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Just a bit nipply there T Wells


----------



## Bret SCRT 10 (Jan 8, 2010)

That was awesome! Thanks Guys - I had a blast:brew2:


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

First we need to thank the out of towners. You guys were great to have, and we appreciate it very much. I hope and expect our local racers to support your local tracks as much ya'll have Mikes. There are too many names to remember that I met yesterday that I would like to thank. 
Colby A, Cody F, Derek G, Joe G, Jeremy T, Mike T, Bobby C, Martin H, Walid E, Robbie D, Reggie T, Rick, Farmer J, Two guys from SA, etc....... sorry if I missed one of them.

Phil, Jeremy, and Dan did a great job at calling the races. Notice I did not give myself any props. lol

We could of never predicted on hitting the century mark for a club race that was put together at the last min.

It appears that the Electric class is getting bigger by the race. I think I counted 23 in the elec buggy class. Wow!!!

Looking forward to the Gulf Coast Shootout at Finishline May 1st


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Btw if you had fun yesterday I will take all the rep points you can give.
JB is getting close to me now. I do not like him in my personal space.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

jasonwipf said:


> ya left about 2:45am a.m


I wonder what time the Louisiana guys got home?  Hope they all made it safety.

Matt


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That was alot of fun and thanks to the LA guys for again making the trip over. 

Thanks to HotoUno (Mark) and the Mike's crew for getting everything ready for the race. Oh and also good run in Tuck, I guess I'll even give you some Rep Power for that.

It was a late night and it did get a little cold, half way through the main I couldn't feel my radio cause my hands were so cold.

Congrats to Phillip for his win in 4x4 SC with his cheater truck! I was aiming for you on the start cause I really wanted to send you over the burm but I caught nothing but pipe instead....lol

Anyway had fun!


----------



## tarpon140 (Apr 5, 2006)

I had a great time too! Even though I didn't have the right tires. Usually run the rivertrack. I'll be back, especially for races that start earlier. Getting home at 4am was too much for me.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

*Anyone have the results?*

Or Phil, can you post the result? We left before they were posted.

tks....willy


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I would not expect the next time to go as late. 
Hitting the century mark for entries is great, but I does cause a problem with running late.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Phil, were you able to figure out how to get the results to your flash drive?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> Phil, were you able to figure out how to get the results to your flash drive?


 no But If you really want your lap times i'll get them and send them to you..


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

That would be great! 

[email protected]


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nik77356 said:


> That would be great!
> 
> [email protected]


Me too [email protected]


----------

